# Black man White girl



## juggy4805

Many of you have kids that are at the age when they are allowed to date. How do you feel about them dating outside of their race? What race would you not want them to date? Do you agree with interracial relationships?


----------



## itsbob

juggy4805 said:


> Many of you have kids that are at the age when they are allowed to date. How do you feel about them dating outside of their race? What race would you not want them to date? Do you agree with interracial relationships?



My daughter is a sprinter.. and I don't want her dating any of those nasty long distance racers.. 

So i'd like her to stay in her race and find another sprinter..

Maybe a high jumper.. but NOT a skanky nasty uneducated marathoner..


----------



## Bronwyn

juggy4805 said:


> Many of you have kids that are at the age when they are allowed to date. How do you feel about them dating outside of their race? What race would you not want them to date? Do you agree with interracial relationships?



My brother married a Japanese girl. We weren't sure how our family (g-parents) were going to react since they are older, but they all were fine with it (to our faces). My brother and his wife have 4 kids together and they are so beautiful.


----------



## mAlice

As long as he's an upstanding citizen, gainfully employed, not a mooch, and treats her with respect and appreciation, I don't care if he's purple.


----------



## aps45819

mAlice said:


> As long as he's an upstanding citizen, gainfully employed, not a mooch, and treats her with respect and appreciation, I don't care if he's purple.


 .. and if she's an adult, it's none of my business.


----------



## citysherry

mAlice said:


> As long as he's an upstanding citizen, gainfully employed, not a mooch, and treats her with respect and appreciation, I don't care if he's purple.



AMEN!


----------



## Larry Gude

*I am very strict about this...*



juggy4805 said:


> How do you feel about them dating outside of their race?



...and if it hurts anyone's feelings, too bad. 

NO DATING OUTSIDE THE HUMAN RACE.

Period.


----------



## mAlice

Larry Gude said:


> ...and if it hurts anyone's feelings, too bad.
> 
> NO DATING OUTSIDE THE HUMAN RACE.
> 
> Period.



What you got against purple?


----------



## Larry Gude

*My grandmother...*



mAlice said:


> What you got against purple?



...is all about the purple. Wears it all the time. I used to like purple. Now, when I see purple, I wretch. I arm myself. I shoot back. 

Purple is inhuman, therefore not of this race therefore verboten.


----------



## kwillia

Larry Gude said:


> ...is all about the purple. Wears it all the time. I used to like purple. Now, when I see purple, I wretch. I arm myself. I shoot back.
> 
> Purple is inhuman, therefore not of this race therefore verboten.



But what if he insist on using artificial flowers at their wedding, what then... hmmmmm....


----------



## vraiblonde

mAlice said:


> What you got against purple?



They're people eaters and I don't like them.


----------



## tommyjones

mAlice said:


> As long as he's an upstanding citizen, gainfully employed, not a mooch, and treats her with respect and appreciation, I don't care if he's purple.



so you are saying you want her to date a white guy then


----------



## vraiblonde

tommyjones said:


> so you are saying you want her to date a white guy then



That was me that just sent you karma suggesting you who should date.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Then...*



vraiblonde said:


> They're people eaters and I don't like them.



...there's that.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Again...*



kwillia said:


> But what if he insist on using artificial flowers at their wedding, what then... hmmmmm....



...plastic starts with p as does purple. You do the math.


----------



## tommyjones

vraiblonde said:


> That was me that just sent you karma suggesting you who should date.



well thats bound to be better than banging you ol' smokey.


----------



## KingFish

I always wonder what race to you put down for a child born with one black and one white parent.  I think the race question should be eliminated on lots of forms.


----------



## Bronwyn

KingFish said:


> I always wonder what race to you put down for a child born with one black and one white parent.  I think the race question should be eliminated on lots of forms.



I agree with that 100%.


----------



## vbailey

I just pray that my children marry the person God has planned for them...and then they give me Grand babies!!!


----------



## Special_K44

*mixed*

I think if a green and a purple dated it would be fine with me.  But their kids will be brown if they were have them.  That would be hard to explain at family reunions.


----------



## Larry Gude

*####...*



tommyjones said:


> well thats bound to be better than banging you ol' smokey.



...off azzhole.


----------



## tommyjones

Larry Gude said:


> ...off azzhole.



shes all yours


----------



## Larry Gude

*Damn...*



tommyjones said:


> shes all yours



...right.


----------



## Larry Gude

*tommy...*

...I jumped all over a guy for a comment he made that was out of context to me. I had no idea it was part of a larger conversation a bunch of people had been having so, I got pissed. So, now, I just give everyone #### about it so no one feels special or left out. I apologized, publicly, to him, too.

Sorry, bro, no problem.


----------



## LordStanley

juggy4805 said:


> Many of you have kids that are at the age when they are allowed to date. How do you feel about them dating outside of their race? What race would you not want them to date? Do you agree with interracial relationships?



Getting that serious huh...  Do you think her parents wont like you?

Whatever you do, dont bring up the meat hammer in a conversation with her dad.


----------



## LusbyMom

Mine are not old enough yet to date. But when they do I don't really care what race they date. The only thing that matters is if the person treats them right and that they are happy. Race/Color means nothing.


----------



## CRoyal

juggy4805 said:


> Many of you have kids that are at the age when they are allowed to date. How do you feel about them dating outside of their race? What race would you not want them to date? Do you agree with interracial relationships?



By the time I have kids and they're old enough TO date hopefully race will be less of an issue in general. 
I don't care as long as they are decent, hard working, and treat their person right.

What DOES irk me are the white females (particularly in somd) that HAVE to date ONLY black men who are thugged out and have multiple other kids from other women. It's like a status thing down here.. 'Oh I got me a thug' .. wtf?


----------



## LusbyMom

CRoyal said:


> By the time I have kids and they're old enough TO date hopefully race will be less of an issue in general.
> I don't care as long as they are decent, hard working, and treat their person right.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I do think it is much less of an issue now then when I was in highschool.. I graduated in 92. I never thought it was a big deal, but I was raised that way. Not as many people go crazy over it now and hopefully when my kids are dating it will be even less of an issue.


----------



## Fishn Guy

I don't like white people... so as long as she doesn't date white people... I'm cool


----------



## LusbyMom

Fishn Guy said:


> I don't like white people... so as long as she doesn't date white people... I'm cool



You are just hoping the rule about size is true..


----------



## juggy4805

LordStanley said:


> Getting that serious huh...  Do you think her parents wont like you?
> 
> Whatever you do, dont bring up the meat hammer in a conversation with her dad.



This thread wasn't prompted because of that.  But a friend of mine sent me this link. I just wonder if we have progressed as a nation or if we are still the same. This is ignorance.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

itsbob said:


> My daughter is a sprinter.. and I don't want her dating any of those nasty long distance racers..
> 
> So i'd like her to stay in her race and find another sprinter..
> 
> Maybe a high jumper.. but NOT a skanky nasty uneducated marathoner..





As long as the person is a good person for the most part. I think and I am ashamed to admit it I would have a problem with anyone from the Middle East.

I want someone that is going to love them


----------



## juggy4805

Poll created.


----------



## ocean733

mAlice said:


> As long as he's an upstanding citizen, gainfully employed, not a mooch, and treats her with respect and appreciation, I don't care if he's purple.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Nicole_in_somd said:


> I would have a problem with anyone from the Middle East.


How you doin??


----------



## Mikeinsmd

626 views but only 3 votes??


----------



## mAlice

juggy4805 said:


> Poll created.




I voted yes.  I know an interacial couple who ended up divorced, after having children, because of their families disapproval for the relationship.  Love conquers all...they remarried and are still together today.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

KingFish said:


> I always wonder what race to you put down for a child born with one black and one white parent.  I think the race question should be eliminated on lots of forms.



I 100 percent agree


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

tommyjones said:


> shes all yours



As if you would be able to get the time of day from someone like her.

You are not even on her radar. Limpduckdickloser

Plastic is the only way you fly.


----------



## juggy4805

Mikeinsmd said:


> 626 views but only 3 votes??



I just added the poll.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Mikeinsmd said:


> How you doin??


----------



## Mikeinsmd

juggy4805 said:


> I just added the poll.


----------



## Radiant1

Nicole_in_somd said:


> I think and I am ashamed to admit it I would have a problem with anyone from the Middle East.



I appreciate your honesty but I gotta ask ... why?


----------



## juggy4805

Nicole_in_somd said:


> As long as the person is a good person for the most part. I think and I am ashamed to admit it I would have a problem with anyone from the Middle East.
> 
> I want someone that is going to love them




So you wouldn't date a Jewish person?


----------



## Radiant1

juggy4805 said:


> So you wouldn't date a Jewish person?


----------



## Fishn Guy

LusbyMom said:


> You are just hoping the rule about size is true..



What rule is that? I generally don't like anyone but Italians or any other peoples who cannot directly link their heritage back to Italy in some way... For no other reason than that my grandmother would kill us all.... even if she were dead.


----------



## Dougstermd

KingFish said:


> I always wonder what race to you put down for a child born with one black and one white parent.  I think the race question should be eliminated on lots of forms.





Use which ever will bring you the most benefit


----------



## jazz lady

What the heck does it matter?  You're in love with that _person_, regardless of things like race, age, height or any other human attribute you can name.  It really shouldn't make a difference at all.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Radiant1 said:


> I appreciate your honesty but I gotta ask ... why?



I don't know why. Maybe because I had a step sister that married one and everyone that I met from their familes were just so untrustworthy, and made me feel very uncomfortable.


----------



## Callie girl

LusbyMom said:


> Mine are not old enough yet to date. But when they do I don't really care what race they date. The only thing that matters is if the person treats them right and that they are happy. Race/Color means nothing.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

juggy4805 said:


> So you wouldn't date a Jewish person?



I have nothing in common with the faith. I would like to be with someone that shared my faith, have a common background and interests and similar goals in life. 


Many people are just the opposite and would like to be with someone that can enrich their lives by bringing in different aspects in life.

I am not saying that I am right, right now that is just how I feel.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

jazz lady said:


> What the heck does it matter?  You're in love with that _person_, regardless of things like race, age, height or any other human attribute you can name.  It really shouldn't make a difference at all.



But aren't some of those things you mentioned the very things that make the person who they are? Race brings in a cultural background and upbringing, age brings in experince and what their goals and desires in life are, height and other attributes are the physical things we are drawn to.

Some people are only attracted to black hair, or blue eyes or people that are taller than they are.

Sometimes we are so gun hoe (sp?) in trying to be so PC that we fight what comes to us so naturally.


----------



## vraiblonde

Nicole_in_somd said:


> As if you would be able to get the time of day from someone like her.



Thank you.  Like I would even remotely be interested in some lowlife racist loser.


----------



## jazz lady

Nicole_in_somd said:


> But aren't some of those things you mentioned the very things that make the person who they are? Race brings in a cultural background and upbringing, age brings in experince and what their goals and desires in life are, height and other attributes are the physical things we are drawn to.


Yes, they are part of who the person is but to automatically dismiss somebody because of one of these traits to me is inconceivable.  I've had this discussion very recently in fact.  Age, height, and the rest is pretty irrelevant to me - it's who the person is and what they are inside that matters.



> Some people are only attracted to black hair, or blue eyes or people that are taller than they are.


And the poorer they are for eliminating a person who may be the perfect person for them based solely on some personal bias.  And these are all learned behaviors, because we are not born with them.



> Sometimes you are so gun hoe (sp?) in trying to be so PC that we fight what comes to us so naturally.


And I totally disagree.  I think people are so set in their ways and have been so brainwashed into thinking only a person fitting into categories X, Y, and Z are the only ones they would consider being with is unfortunate, because they're missing out on a lot of good relationships.


----------



## vraiblonde

I don't want my kids bringing home Leftist nutjobs, and that's about the end of my involvement in their love lives.


----------



## Sonsie

I wouldn't want my daughter to marry a man with too much family/history in the Middle East, there are just too many cases of the guys grabbing the kids and running off back to Pakistan or the like if the marriage doesn’t last.  You'll never get your kids back and they will never be allowed to leave the country again.  The culture there is just too hostile to females, how many men raised in that environment really respect women?


----------



## Dougstermd

I do not really get a say in how my kids will feel about interacial marriage. My ex wife is Dating a black man currently so what is good for mom is good enough for daughter. Grand Ma(her mother) has all but disowned bebes momma. Great Grand Mother was never told cause they are afraid she will pump a cornary. And I just  

PS.
He seems like a great guy much better than my husband in law she married after her and I got divorced.


----------



## AK-74me

I am white in a relationship with a half asian/half white. Is that interracial?

If so I guess I am for it!


----------



## Larry Gude

*Sounds like...*



AK-74me said:


> I am white in a relationship with a_ half asian/half white._ Is that interracial?
> 
> If so I guess I am for it!



...swirl to me.


----------



## Dymphna

KingFish said:


> I always wonder what race to you put down for a child born with one black and one white parent.  I think the race question should be eliminated on lots of forms.


More and more forms say "other"


----------



## AK-74me

Larry Gude said:


> ...swirl to me.



Our little boy is a 1/4 Asian and has great skin, much better than mine and can tan so well. I am so jealous. Me I am either pure white or red.


----------



## Dymphna

juggy4805 said:


> This thread wasn't prompted because of that.  But a friend of mine sent me this link. I just wonder if we have progressed as a nation or if we are still the same. This is ignorance.





> We're sorry, this video is no longer available


 :shrug:


----------



## Larry Gude

*That's...*



AK-74me said:


> Our little boy is a 1/4 Asian and has great skin, much better than mine and can tan so well. I am so jealous. Me I am either pure white or red.



...what people never understand about racism; we're just jealous everyone looks better than us.


----------



## nitwhit3286

Sonsie said:


> I wouldn't want my daughter to marry a man with too much family/history in the Middle East, there are just too many cases of the guys grabbing the kids and running off back to Pakistan or the like if the marriage doesn’t last.  You'll never get your kids back and they will never be allowed to leave the country again.  The culture there is just too hostile to females, how many men raised in that environment really respect women?



Perfect example "Not without my Daughter"  a movie in which Sally Field and her daughter Mah-Tob (her name in the movie) go to Iran with her husband..and things go bad.  Phew, I would never date a guy from there.  Hey, does Israel count?  If so, scratch that.......


----------



## nitwhit3286

I would also like the 14 people that voted "No" in this pole have a say.  Why did they vote they way they did.......?  I promise we won't throw sticks and stones.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

AK-74me said:


> I am white in a relationship with a half asian/half white. Is that interracial? If so I guess I am for it!


 She #4 on menu






AK-74me said:


> Our little boy is a 1/4 Asian and has great skin, much better than mine and can tan so well. I am so jealous. Me I am either pure white or red.


He #5 on menu


----------



## Bronwyn

nitwhit3286 said:


> I would also like the 14 people that voted "No" in this pole have a say.  Why did they vote they way they did.......?  *I promise we won't throw sticks and stones*.


----------



## Chain729

nitwhit3286 said:


> I would also like the 14 people that voted "No" in this pole have a say.  Why did they vote they way they did.......?  I promise we won't throw sticks and stones.



Of course Israel counts.  BTW, Pakistan is NOT the Middle East.

Being a "half-breed" myself, I find this thread rather entertaining.  It never ceases to amaze me how many people need to have their head surgically extracted from their rectal cavity.


----------



## nitwhit3286

Chain729 said:


> Of course Israel counts.  BTW, Pakistan is NOT the Middle East.
> 
> Being a "half-breed" myself, I find this thread rather entertaining.  It never ceases to amaze me how many people need to have their head surgically extracted from their rectal cavity.





I knew a guy from Netanya, Israel.  He was  !


----------



## Larry Gude

*I didn't vote...*



nitwhit3286 said:


> I would also like the 14 people that voted "No" in this pole have a say.  Why did they vote they way they did.......?  I promise we won't throw sticks and stones.



...but I'll give this a go;

It asks "Do you agree with..."

I don't agree with it on this basis; It is a complication. There are some cultural differences. All things being equal, which they are not, it is not ideal from a compatibility standpoint. But, that also includes religion, and all other races as well, be it the various European backgrounds, the various South American backgrounds and so on and so forth and then add in views on money, sex, politics and so on and so forth. 

So, I don't 'agree' with a German marrying a Puerto Rican. I don't 'agree' with Catholics marrying Jews. 

I also don't 'dis-agree' with any combination of two human beings. Differences are differences and as long as both parties are sincere, no problem. I think some people marry to spite differences and that's just stupid.


----------



## Chain729

Larry Gude said:


> ...but I'll give this a go;
> 
> It asks "Do you agree with..."
> 
> I don't agree with it on this basis; It is a complication. There are some cultural differences. All things being equal, which they are not, it is not ideal from a compatibility standpoint. But, that also includes religion, and all other races as well, be it the various European backgrounds, the various South American backgrounds and so on and so forth and then add in views on money, sex, politics and so on and so forth.
> 
> So, I don't 'agree' with a German marrying a Puerto Rican. *I don't 'agree' with Catholics marrying Jews. *
> 
> I also don't 'dis-agree' with any combination of two human beings. Differences are differences and as long as both parties are sincere, no problem. I think some people marry to spite differences and that's just stupid.



Depends on your definition of ideal.  If you think you'll find someone compatable with all of your views, you're in a dream world.  Instead of trying to find someone with the same views, you're better off finding someone that you can work with and sort things out.  Too many people get caught up trying to find perfection in an imperfect world.

The bold part makes me   Catholics and Jewish people get along rather well.


----------



## tommyjones

Nicole_in_somd said:


> As if you would be able to get the time of day from someone like her.
> 
> You are not even on her radar. Limpduckdickloser
> 
> Plastic is the only way you fly.




atlest when i post some racist remark its only for affect, not a true relfection of my hate for the people from an enitre geographical region....



			
				racistinsomd said:
			
		

> I think and I am ashamed to admit it I would have a problem with anyone from the Middle East.


----------



## forever jewel

tommyjones said:


> atlest when i post some racist remark its only for affect, not a true relfection of my hate for the people from an enitre geographical region....


----------



## Larry Gude

*Sure...*



Chain729 said:


> Depends on your definition of ideal.  If you think you'll find someone compatable with all of your views, you're in a dream world.  *Instead of trying to find someone with the same views, you're better off finding someone that you can work with and sort things out.*  Too many people get caught up trying to find perfection in an imperfect world.
> 
> The bold part makes me   Catholics and Jewish people get along rather well.



...I agree with that your saying. 'Ideal' is totally subjective but, as a starting point, with no other information at all, one could say their 'ideal' mate is likely to have a fair amount in common with you among those thing may, not must, but may be race, religion, background, any number of views on right and wrong and up and down and left and right and so on and so forth.

If Rush Limbaugh and Barbara Streisand find, as you suggest, that they can 'sort things out' and live happily ever after then they'd meet your criteria of 'ideal'. I'm simply suggesting that that is not likely due to a great many other considerations.


----------



## Chain729

Larry Gude said:


> ...I agree with that your saying. 'Ideal' is totally subjective but, as a starting point, with no other information at all, one could say their 'ideal' mate is likely to have a fair amount in common with you among those thing may, not must, but may be race, religion, background, any number of views on right and wrong and up and down and left and right and so on and so forth.
> 
> If Rush Limbaugh and Barbara Streisand find, as you suggest, that they can 'sort things out' and live happily ever after then they'd meet your criteria of 'ideal'. I'm simply suggesting that that is not likely due to a great many other considerations.



I hear you.  I just get bent when people automatically dismiss someone because of a pre-conceived notion that it won't work; especially when that notion is based on a stereo-type and more oft than not, the one doing the dismissing doesn't even know enough about that factor to know whether or not its compatable, let alone what it even is.  Simply said:  Things aren't always what they seem and it's better to gain a true understanding before passing judgement.

With the example I highlighted, I know in my personal experiences that I, a Jewish man, actually have more views in common with Catholics than I do say protestants or atheists- though that doesn't mean that I automatically dismiss them either.  Due to the numbers, if I waited around for a Jewish girl that had everything else I wanted, I'd likely die alone.


----------



## Woodyspda

mAlice said:


> As long as he's an upstanding citizen, gainfully employed, not a mooch, and treats her with respect and appreciation, I don't care if he's purple.



Exactly


----------



## Chain729

mAlice said:


> As long as he's an upstanding citizen, gainfully employed, not a mooch, and treats her with respect and appreciation, I don't care if he's purple.



Yeah, but are prejudice against dinosaurs?  I mean how would you feel if your grand-kids popped out a little too happy and with tails?


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

jazz lady said:


> Yes, they are part of who the person is but to automatically dismiss somebody because of one of these traits to me is inconceivable.  I've had this discussion very recently in fact.  Age, height, and the rest is pretty irrelevant to me - it's who the person is and what they are inside that matters.
> 
> 
> And the poorer they are for eliminating a person who may be the perfect person for them based solely on some personal bias.  And these are all learned behaviors, because we are not born with them.
> 
> 
> And I totally disagree.  I think people are so set in their ways and have been so brainwashed into thinking only a person fitting into categories X, Y, and Z are the only ones they would consider being with is unfortunate, because they're missing out on a lot of good relationships.



I see your points. I would not dismiss someone because of that, but there are somethings that I am naturally drawn to. As you said "don't judge the book buy it's cover"


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

nitwhit3286 said:


> I would also like the 14 people that voted "No" in this pole have a say.  Why did they vote they way they did.......?  I promise we won't throw sticks and stones.



Thats not true. Look at this vile karma someone left me and I thought I was being polite.

Black man White girl 11-21-2007 06:14 AM I Hope a hard hitting brotha from the streets sodomizes you with his 15" meat hammer and when he pulls out it acts like a plunger and all your insides fall out and your left like a big blob of crap. 

This was just insulting too explicit to leave as a karma.


----------



## Chain729

Black man White girl 11-21-2007 11:26 AM you should probably stop giving out relationship advice  

Where's "the finger" smilie when I need it?


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

tommyjones said:


> atlest when i post some racist remark its only for affect, not a true relfection of my hate for the people from an enitre geographical region....



Dumbass I never once posted anything of hate towards this thread unless it was directed to you. 

I do not hate or dislike anyone because of their race. Except if dumbass is a race then I would be prejudice against you and that is it.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Larry Gude said:


> ...I agree with that your saying. 'Ideal' is totally subjective but, as a starting point, with no other information at all, one could say their 'ideal' mate is likely to have a fair amount in common with you among those thing may, not must, but may be race, religion, background, any number of views on right and wrong and up and down and left and right and so on and so forth.
> 
> If Rush Limbaugh and Barbara Streisand find, as you suggest, that they can 'sort things out' and live happily ever after then they'd meet your criteria of 'ideal'. I'm simply suggesting that that is not likely due to a great many other considerations.



I agree. For me there has to be something we share in common. I think religion is important to me because I have a total love and respect for God and the traditions that I grew up with I would like to continue with my partner.

Just because there are certain things people would like to see in their relationships does not automatically make them a bad person. That is taking it to the extreme. 

Who knows who I will fall in love with. When it happens it happens.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Chain729 said:


> I hear you.  I just get bent when people automatically dismiss someone because of a pre-conceived notion that it won't work; especially when that notion is based on a stereo-type and more oft than not, the one doing the dismissing doesn't even know enough about that factor to know whether or not its compatable, let alone what it even is.  Simply said:  Things aren't always what they seem and it's better to gain a true understanding before passing judgement.
> 
> With the example I highlighted, I know in my personal experiences that I, a Jewish man, actually have more views in common with Catholics than I do say protestants or atheists- though that doesn't mean that I automatically dismiss them either.  Due to the numbers, if I waited around for a Jewish girl that had everything else I wanted, I'd likely die alone.



But chain I don't think anyone in here has posted something so extreme that they would fall under that. I have plenty of jewish friends. My step mother is jewish. She has 7 kids that are jewish. The kids will not marry outside their faith. 

My father is catholic and she converted over. The traditions did not mesh.
The kids choose to marry within their faith because it is important to them to keep the tradition and culture alive. That does not make them bad people.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Chain729 said:


> Black man White girl 11-21-2007 11:26 AM you should probably stop giving out relationship advice
> 
> Where's "the finger" smilie when I need it?



The finger smilie! I love it.


----------



## Pete

Chain729 said:


> Black man White girl 11-21-2007 11:26 AM you should probably stop giving out relationship advice
> 
> Where's "the finger" smilie when I need it?



<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y124/dpete2q/smilies/thebirdman.gif" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## unixpirate

juggy4805 said:


> Many of you have kids that are at the age when they are allowed to date. How do you feel about them dating outside of their race? What race would you not want them to date? Do you agree with interracial relationships?



My girlfriend in my Senior year was black. My son dated a half and half while in Middle School. 

No issues here.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Pete said:


> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y124/dpete2q/smilies/thebirdman.gif" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>



Ohhh man you gotta love that. Can you insert into a siggy?


----------



## ylexot

Larry Gude said:


> ...and if it hurts anyone's feelings, too bad.
> 
> NO DATING OUTSIDE THE HUMAN RACE.
> 
> Period.



But what if the alien is really hot...like in Star Trek?


----------



## Pete

ylexot said:


> But what if the alien is really hot...like in Star Trek?



The green chick


----------



## Nanny Pam

Pete said:


> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y124/dpete2q/smilies/thebirdman.gif" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>



  I love it!

I votes YES.
No problem.  :shrug:


----------



## tommyjones

Nicole_in_somd said:


> Dumbass I never once posted anything of hate towards this thread unless it was directed to you.
> 
> I do not hate or dislike anyone because of their race. Except if dumbass is a race then I would be prejudice against you and that is it.



i know its hard to see our own faults, but if this isnt the definition of prejudice i don't know what is:



			
				nicoleindenial said:
			
		

> I think and I am ashamed to admit it I would have a problem with anyone from the Middle East.




if you are ashamed to admit it, you know that it is wrong and based on hate.


----------



## migtig

Shoot if our families have been in the US for more than 4 generations, our bloodlines and races are already mixed - we just may not know it or admit to it.  

Educational food for thought:
MelungeonResearch

BTW, I have no problems with any races, religions or what have you.  We all have the same DNA.


----------



## tommyjones

migtig said:


> Shoot if our families have been in the US for more than 4 generations, our bloodlines and races are already mixed - we just may not know it or admit to it.
> 
> Educational food for thought:
> MelungeonResearch
> 
> BTW, I have no problems with any races, religions or what have you.  We all have the same DNA.



i haven't given you any of mine yet have i??????


----------



## migtig

tommyjones said:


> i haven't given you any of mine yet have i??????



  Obtuse one aren't you?  

Here, educate yourself:
Humans, Chimps Not as Closely Related as Thought?
"...two humans share 99.9 percent of their DNA..."


----------



## tommyjones

migtig said:


> Obtuse one aren't you?
> 
> Here, educate yourself:
> Humans, Chimps Not as Closely Related as Thought?
> "...two humans share 99.9 percent of their DNA..."



if that means azzhole, yes yes i am


----------



## smoothmarine187

Nicole_in_somd said:


> Thats not true. Look at this vile karma someone left me and I thought I was being polite.
> 
> Black man White girl 11-21-2007 06:14 AM I Hope a hard hitting brotha from the streets sodomizes you with his 15" meat hammer and when he pulls out it acts like a plunger and all your insides fall out and your left like a big blob of crap.
> 
> This was just insulting too explicit to leave as a karma.



I love how idiots hiding behind a key board leave trash like that, you know damn well they don't have the balls to say it to your face.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

tommyjones said:


> i know its hard to see our own faults, but if this isnt the definition of prejudice i don't know what is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you are ashamed to admit it, you know that it is wrong and based on hate.



In no way shape or form does that indicate hate. I do not hate people from the Middle East. I never said that. I was ashamed to admit that I do not think I would be able to have a succesful relationship. That could be for a lot of reasons.


----------



## ~mellabella~

tommyjones said:


> if that means azzhole, yes yes i am



well,we knew that.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

smoothmarine187 said:


> I love how idiots hiding behind a key board leave trash like that, you know damn well they don't have the balls to say it to your face.



I agree. It is a shame to be so vulgar. It was uncalled for


----------



## tommyjones

Nicole_in_somd said:


> In no way shape or form does that indicate hate. I do not hate people from the Middle East. I never said that. I was ashamed to admit that I do not think I would be able to have a succesful relationship. *That could be for a lot of reasons*.



but it is because of your *PREJUDICE*


you dont know them but you have pre judged that you would not get along woth them for some unknown reason. That is basically the definition of prejudice.


----------



## LordStanley




----------



## Nicole_in_somd

tommyjones said:


> but it is because of your *PREJUDICE*
> 
> 
> you dont know them but you have pre judged that you would not get along woth them for some unknown reason. That is basically the definition of prejudice.



I did not say I would not get along with them either. Who knows, tomorrow I could be shopping and run into a man from the Middle East, we hit it off and fall in love get married and be happy.

But at the moment I do not foresee me being able to make that work.

It is a preference for me at the moment. If you read all my other posts you would see what I was talking about.


----------



## tommyjones

Nicole_in_somd said:


> I did not say I would not get along with them either. Who knows, tomorrow I could be shopping and run into a man from the Middle East, we hit it off and fall in love get married and be happy.
> 
> But at the moment I do not foresee me being able to make that work.
> 
> It is a preference for me at the moment. If you read all my other posts you would see what I was talking about.



why dont you just say some of my friends are......


oh you already did


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

tommyjones said:


> why dont you just say some of my friends are......
> 
> 
> oh you already did



It is very sad that you are unable to hold a converstation. You try so hard to come off like you actually have something to say, then always with out fail you fall on your face.

Again, your reading comprehension skills are amazingly daft.


----------



## godsbutterfly

migtig said:


> Shoot if our families have been in the US for more than 4 generations, our bloodlines and races are already mixed - we just may not know it or admit to it.
> 
> Educational food for thought:
> MelungeonResearch
> 
> BTW, I have no problems with any races, religions or what have you.  We all have the same DNA.



You are so right! I know I have at least 4 different nationalities in me, including Native American (I was going to put Indian but I guess that isn't politically correct anymore!) but to look at the blonde hair, blue eyes and pale skin on me and my kids we look like some kind of stereotype. I have never looked at people as being a color instead of a person nor do my children and at times I have wished God had made us all color-blind.


----------



## juggy4805

smoothmarine187 said:


> I love how idiots hiding behind a key board leave trash like that, you know damn well they don't have the balls to say it to your face.



Hahahahahaha,


----------



## smoothmarine187

juggy4805 said:


> Hahahahahaha,



What are you laughing at cake boy, I bet you're the one that left the karma huh.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

smoothmarine187 said:


> What are you laughing at cake boy, I bet you're the one that left the karma huh.



Wow, that would be a shame.


----------



## ylexot

smoothmarine187 said:


> What are you laughing at cake boy, I bet you're the one that left the karma huh.



I think he's laughing because the karma giver only has a _15"_ meat hammer :shrug:


----------



## nitwhit3286

The human race is filled with indecent people, but it takes all kinds to make a world, as my grandmother says.  I was extremely ignorant, but it was because I didn't know.  Once I was educated, I became less ignorant. I feel like I am better as a person now.


----------



## juggy4805

Nicole_in_somd said:


> Wow, that would be a shame.



I'm not that creatively dirty. Hahahaha


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

juggy4805 said:


> I'm not that creatively dirty. Hahahaha



Ewwwww that was just gross. Worse than the 2girlswith1cup

Anyways Happy T-Day.


----------



## smoothmarine187

ylexot said:


> I think he's laughing because the karma giver only has a _15"_ meat hammer :shrug:







Nicole_in_somd said:


> Ewwwww that was just gross. Worse than the 2girlswith1cup
> 
> Anyways Happy T-Day.



His denial is giving him away, you can't trust black people.


----------



## ylexot

smoothmarine187 said:


> His denial is giving him away, you can't trust black people.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

smoothmarine187 said:


> His denial is giving him away, you can't trust black people.


----------



## mainman

smoothmarine187 said:


> His denial is giving him away, you can't trust black people.


Juggy is black?


----------



## migtig

mainman said:


> Juggy is black?



No, he's Protestant.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

juggy4805 said:


> Many of you have kids that are at the age when they are allowed to date. How do you feel about them dating outside of their race? What race would you not want them to date? Do you agree with interracial relationships?



I didn't read the thread, just the original post.  Forgive me for that.  


It is my belief that love is love.  There are no boundaries so age, race, gender, etc. do not matter.  We each are our own individuals and the pursuit of happiness is our goal.  Love who you love, openly and freely.  Some will struggle with societal views, but it is their life and their choice.  I say stay strong even if others do not agree.  It is sad that our society frowns upon certain relationships though


----------



## smoothmarine187

migtig said:


> No, he's Protestant.



  I was wondering why he smelled funny


----------



## mainman

migtig said:


> No, he's Protestant.


DC just called, it misses you and wants you back...


----------



## migtig

mainman said:


> DC just called, it misses you and wants you back...



I already got that message - they call once a week.  Right now I am at, I'll think about it.


----------



## Chain729

migtig said:


> No, he's Protestant.



Don't tell pet.  she'll be crushed.


----------



## Radiant1

Chain729 said:


> Don't tell pet.  she'll be crushed.



Damn!  I was into him when I thought he was a black Jew but now you go and inform me he's a Protestant and ruin everything!! :


----------



## migtig

Radiant1 said:


> Damn!  I was into him when I thought he was a black Jew but now you go and inform me he's a Protestant and ruin everything!! :


----------



## Richard Cranium

I voted no.

The reason I voted no is because I would want my children to marry within my own race and religion and carry on my traditions and ideals to the next generation. I would not disown my child if they were to marry outside of my race, but I prefer for them to keep within my race and faith. I've never dated outside of my race, and I don't see how people can find something so contrasting to be attractive.

Certainly there are exceptions to the stereotypical mold of every race. There may be a young man or woman many years down the road, of a different race, that would treat my child exceptionally well....and right now, I'm not sure whether or not I would accept that. I'll let you know when the time comes.


----------



## itsbob

Nicole_in_somd said:


> In no way shape or form does that indicate hate. I do not hate people from the Middle East. I never said that. I was ashamed to admit that I do not think I would be able to have a succesful relationship. That could be for a lot of reasons.



We bangbangbang the best.. your loss!!


----------



## Chain729

itsbob said:


> We bangbangbang the best.. your loss!!



I smell a poll.


----------



## itsbob

Chain729 said:


> I smell a poll.



That would be better than smelling my pole.. I guess..


----------



## AK-74me

Chain729 said:


> I smell a poll.



That sounded a little gay!


----------



## (((echo)))

AK-74me said:


> That sounded a little gay!



just a little


----------



## LordStanley

nitwhit3286 said:


> The human race is filled with indecent people, but it takes all kinds to make a world, as my grandmother says.  I was extremely ignorant, but it was because I didn't know.  *Once I was educated*, I became less ignorant. I feel like I am better as a person now.



Is that what you call what Juggy did to you?


----------



## Chain729

AK-74me said:


> That sounded a little gay!





(((echo))) said:


> just a little



<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y124/dpete2q/smilies/thebirdman.gif" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Richard Cranium

Send me hateful karma. I'm being open and honest....are you?


----------



## nitwhit3286

LordStanley said:


> Is that what you call what Juggy did to you?





once he gave me a beating with his meat hammer, it was all over.....he taught me well...


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Richard Cranium said:


> I voted no.
> 
> The reason I voted no is because I would want my children to marry within my own race and religion and carry on my traditions and ideals to the next generation. I would not disown my child if they were to marry outside of my race, but I prefer for them to keep within my race and faith. I've never dated outside of my race, and I don't see how people can find something so contrasting to be attractive.
> 
> Certainly there are exceptions to the stereotypical mold of every race. There may be a young man or woman many years down the road, of a different race, that would treat my child exceptionally well....and right now, I'm not sure whether or not I would accept that. I'll let you know when the time comes.



Do not let anyone tell you who you should or should want in your life. Right  or wrong it is something that you and only you can choose.

Many people have ideas of what they are looking for in their partner. That is their choice. 

Some people are trying to turn this into something nasty when it really does not have to go that way.

I too would like to think that my partner will share many things in common. For now that is what I am looking for. But again, when the right person comes along all that could fly right out the window.


----------



## Chain729

Nicole_in_somd said:


> Do not let anyone tell you who you should or should want in your life. Right  or wrong it is something that you and only you can choose.
> 
> Many people have ideas of what they are looking for in their partner. That is their choice.
> 
> Some people are trying to turn this into something nasty when it really does not have to go that way.
> 
> I too would like to think that my partner will share many things in common. For now that is what I am looking for. But again, when the right person comes along all that could fly right out the window.



Would you two get a room already.  Maybe then you won't be so uptight.


----------



## Richard Cranium

Chain729 said:


> Would you two get a room already.  Maybe then you won't be so uptight.



Well, first she's gotta buy me dinner and gas....I'll think about it, after that.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Richard Cranium said:


> Well, first she's gotta buy me dinner and gas....I'll think about it, after that.



Gas? Wow you are a expensive date.


----------



## Radiant1

Richard Cranium said:


> Well, first she's gotta buy me dinner and gas....I'll think about it, after that.





Nicole_in_somd said:


> Gas? Wow you are a expensive date.



Gas comes free after dinner, just ask Geek.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Radiant1 said:


> Gas comes free after dinner, just ask Geek.


----------



## vegmom

Nicole_in_somd said:


> I think and I am ashamed to admit it I would have a problem with anyone from the Middle East.



The Middle East is not hommogenous ...at least according to the president of Iran anyway....

It's the _Not Without My Daughter _effect.  I once swore I'd never even consider dating a guy from THAT country. 

Iranians are actually pretty cool. My sweetie finally returned from Tehran  and if anyone believes old flames never die it's a Zoroastrian . 

 So are most Turks although I'd never want to be in a car when they were driving. 

The one country I would never ever ever let my daughter date someone from is the KSA. And quite frankly, any Saudi guy who would approach a girl with a big Persian step-baba hanging about needs his butt kicked.


----------



## Tigerlily

Dougstermd said:


> I do not really get a say in how my kids will feel about interacial marriage. My ex wife is Dating a black man currently so what is good for mom is good enough for daughter. Grand Ma(her mother) has all but disowned bebes momma. Great Grand Mother was never told cause they are afraid she will pump a cornary. And I just
> 
> PS.
> He seems like a great guy much better than my husband in law she married after her and I got divorced.





It isn't the cop she wrote to the paper about last spring is it?  If it is she's probably not his only lady friend


----------



## Dougstermd

Tigerlily said:


> It isn't the cop she wrote to the paper about last spring is it?  If it is she's probably not his only lady friend



You should be a detective


----------



## Tigerlily

Dougstermd said:


> You should be a detective



I know it's some sort of weird sick brain malfunction thing I have.  I remember the most trivial and useless crap. I know I am getting old because I actually read the whole paper now. Anyho I still can't seem to find my keys in the morning so go figure.


----------



## jessie_101

I voted no.  Does that make me prejudiced?  No.  Before everyone goes and calls me all kinds of names.   I am educated.  I have a college degree.  I’m not ignorant.  I’m actually a child psychologist.  Lets be realistic.  In a perfect world there would be no racism and there would be no issue of  if you’re black, white, ect.   People say that they have no problem with it but that’s not the case.  I think most people have a problem with black and white people being together. You have black women who say that all the white women are taking the good black men.  That’s BS.  You also have many white people people who dislike white women dating black men.  My parents had no problem with it.  However my grandfather told us that if we dated a black person we would be disowned.  For me personally  I was not attracted to other races.  Maybe that was because there was not a lot of minorities around me when I was growing up.  I have friends who have dated different races and have had nothing but problems and heartache.    I see it often in st. mary’s county  that white women hook up with black men who are thugs, have five different kids and treat them like crap.   They work their a** off for these men and they do nothing but sit and home with their friends.   I’m  a professional and work with kids on a daily basis.   In my practice I see all different types of children.  Its heart breaking because inter racial children really have no one to identify with.  Most of the children I see have cultural identity issues.   The children tell me that they  have problems because they don’t act black enough.  How can you act too black or how can you act too white.   It’s just a no win situation for children.  The children constantly feel like they are being pulled in different directions.  They want to do good in school but if they are more dark skinned they are made fun of because they want to learn and want to be educated.   If the child looks more like the black parent they are made to feel guilty by the family members because the family feels that they are rejecting the black culture because they want to learn about the white culture.  So it’s a no win situation. .  The arguments are made that that the kids can’t be who they want to be because of the pressures of both sides of the family.  No one seems to understand that.  That just alienates children from their families and makes them act out.   It isn’t an issue of prejudice the kids feel like they have no other option but to reject one of their parents culture.  Until there is no racism or prejudice this will continue to happen. I think this is why a lot of children have the problems that they have today.   I just had this conversation with a child today.  She was told by her grandmother that she was acting like a cracker….Her response was to me….I’m not only black.  My mom is white.   I don’t want to see my dads family because they make me feel bad because I love my mom and my moms family.  How can you not feel for that little girl because she is torn she loves both her parents but is being made to choose what race she wants to be.

Why can't she be black and white.  This is why I vote no.


----------



## tommyjones

vegmom said:


> The Middle East is not hommogenous ...at least according to the president of Iran anyway....
> 
> It's the _Not Without My Daughter _effect.  I once swore I'd never even consider dating a guy from THAT country.
> 
> Iranians are actually pretty cool. My sweetie finally returned from Tehran  and if anyone believes old flames never die it's a Zoroastrian .
> 
> So are most Turks although I'd never want to be in a car when they were driving.
> 
> The one country I would never ever ever let my daughter date someone from is the KSA. And quite frankly, any Saudi guy who would approach a girl with a big Persian step-baba hanging about needs his butt kicked.


its funny how easy it is for most of us to see her comment as prejudice, too bad she is too dense to get it. 

Funny thing is, everybody is prejudice, you just have to recognize it and not let it affect your decisions as much as possible......


----------



## jlwgirl

I see nothing wrong with someone dating outside of their race...for race is just a color and does not define that person.  Hell, if I were to be stupid and all, I never would have had my 3 beautiful children with my man!!  He is white and I am Hispanic....so, yeah, all for it.  It is what helps make America what it is today....the great melting pot!


----------



## RadioPatrol

Sonsie said:


> I wouldn't want my daughter to marry a man with too much family/history in the Middle East, there are just too many cases of the guys grabbing the kids and running off back to Pakistan or the like if the marriage doesn’t last.  You'll never get your kids back and they will never be allowed to leave the country again.  The culture there is just too hostile to females, how many men raised in that environment really respect women?



yeah for sure ........ Dr Phil 2 days ago


----------



## RadioPatrol

Pete said:


> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y124/dpete2q/smilies/thebirdman.gif" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>



naa this one


----------



## somdprincess

jessie_101 said:


> I voted no.  Does that make me prejudiced?  No.  Before everyone goes and calls me all kinds of names.   I am educated.  I have a college degree.  I’m not ignorant.  I’m actually a child psychologist.  Lets be realistic.  In a perfect world there would be no racism and there would be no issue of  if you’re black, white, ect.   People say that they have no problem with it but that’s not the case.  I think most people have a problem with black and white people being together. You have black women who say that all the white women are taking the good black men.  That’s BS.  You also have many white people people who dislike white women dating black men.  My parents had no problem with it.  However my grandfather told us that if we dated a black person we would be disowned.  For me personally  I was not attracted to other races.  Maybe that was because there was not a lot of minorities around me when I was growing up.  I have friends who have dated different races and have had nothing but problems and heartache.    I see it often in st. mary’s county  that white women hook up with black men who are thugs, have five different kids and treat them like crap.   They work their a** off for these men and they do nothing but sit and home with their friends.   I’m  a professional and work with kids on a daily basis.   In my practice I see all different types of children.  Its heart breaking because inter racial children really have no one to identify with.  Most of the children I see have cultural identity issues.   The children tell me that they  have problems because they don’t act black enough.  How can you act too black or how can you act too white.   It’s just a no win situation for children.  The children constantly feel like they are being pulled in different directions.  They want to do good in school but if they are more dark skinned they are made fun of because they want to learn and want to be educated.   If the child looks more like the black parent they are made to feel guilty by the family members because the family feels that they are rejecting the black culture because they want to learn about the white culture.  So it’s a no win situation. .  The arguments are made that that the kids can’t be who they want to be because of the pressures of both sides of the family.  No one seems to understand that.  That just alienates children from their families and makes them act out.   It isn’t an issue of prejudice the kids feel like they have no other option but to reject one of their parents culture.  Until there is no racism or prejudice this will continue to happen. I think this is why a lot of children have the problems that they have today.   I just had this conversation with a child today.  She was told by her grandmother that she was acting like a cracker….Her response was to me….I’m not only black.  My mom is white.   I don’t want to see my dads family because they make me feel bad because I love my mom and my moms family.  How can you not feel for that little girl because she is torn she loves both her parents but is being made to choose what race she wants to be.
> 
> Why can't she be black and white.  This is why I vote no.




At 2:30 in the morning you were speaking to a child about this?

Sorry but I am callinig you a liar. Your posts is nothing more than a ongoing rambling mess of rants. If you had any education at all it would show in your writing. 

This is total BS.


----------



## toppick08

somdprincess said:


> At 2:30 in the morning you were speaking to a child about this?
> 
> Sorry but I am callinig you a liar. Your posts is nothing more than a ongoing rambling mess of rants. If you had any education at all it would show in your writing.
> 
> This is total BS.


----------



## USWWarrior

smoothmarine187 said:


> I love how idiots hiding behind a key board leave trash like that, you know damn well they don't have the balls to say it to your face.





Another spineless yellow-bellied chicken-sh*t....

I voted no. Because I do not agree with it. Doesn't mean I won't accept it. There are severeal things in life I don't agree with but accept.

I don't agree with slow drivers in the left lane. I don't agree with non-smokers imposing their rights onto me. I don't agree with screaming kids in the restaurant when I am eating dinner or even worse at the movies. I don't agree with tree-huggers telling me how I am destoying the world, etc. But, I have come to accept them.

I believe the skin color truly does not matter, but I do worry about cultural differences, etc. 

I also worry about the friends that develop because of the relationship and that can be said whether they are white, black, purple, green or rainbow.

As a single father, I deal with this issue head on, give my point of view and then listen to hers. We then come to an agreement. But then I do that with most issues that our children must learn to deal with in life.

I agree with nicole about certain men in the world do not seem to have any respect for the female. Not based on race but based on culture. Of course this country was like that and we have quite a few around today.

Bottom line, when she dates, if he shows up with his jeans down at his knees, 45 piercings, 300 tattoos etc, the young man is going to meet my best friend, the 12 gauge shotgun as I escort him off the property, no matter what his color is.

Now, let the attacks begin.


----------



## MMDad

jessie_101 said:


> I voted no.  Does that make me prejudiced?  No.  Before everyone goes and calls me all kinds of names.   I am educated.  I have a college degree.  I’m not ignorant.  I’m actually a child psychologist.


 

What college gave you a degree without teaching you how to write? You might want to ask for a refund. They did a pretty poor job of educating you.

Paragraphs are your friend. Use them.


----------



## FerretRescue

MMDad said:


> What college gave you a degree without teaching you how to write? You might want to ask for a refund. They did a pretty poor job of educating you.
> 
> Paragraphs are your friend. Use them.



Maybe they can return their internet degree back for something else.


----------



## Fishn Guy

MMDad said:


> What college gave you a degree without teaching you how to write? You might want to ask for a refund. They did a pretty poor job of educating you.
> 
> Paragraphs are your friend. Use them.



What education do you have?


----------



## MMDad

Fishn Guy said:


> What education do you have?



I aren't edumacated like the kiddie shrink is, but I do know how to use paragraphs.


----------



## Fishn Guy

MMDad said:


> I aren't edumacated like the kiddie shrink is, but I do know how to use paragraphs.



So, you can devote the time to smash someones use of punctuation and paragraphs.... without having any qualifications to do so?

Being from that area, and looking at some of your prior posts... I wouldn't lash out at folks if I were you... maybe you should get a personalized "Peyton's peptalk" or something...


----------



## MMDad

Fishn Guy said:


> So, you can devote the time to smash someones use of punctuation and paragraphs.... without having any qualifications to do so?


 I'm just as qualified as anyone on the intarweb is. We don't need no steenkin' badges.....


----------



## jessie_101

Where in my post did I say I was talking to a child at 2:30 am?  I would be more than happy to provide links to support my views.   I wish that I was making this stuff up.  Children shouldn't have to feel that they have to chose to be black or white.  Thats why I don't agree with interracial dating.  No matter how well your intentions are, there will always be people out there who make children feel like crap because they can't be both black or white.  They are made to feel they have to choose one race over the other.  Just like children from divorced families.  The child acts like a different child when they are with the mother versus the father.  Look... this is my opinion If you don't agree with it fine.  Just because you don't agree doesn't make me a liar or make what I am trying to say bs.  Seriously... because I didn't type a certain way means that I'm uneducated... Whatever.




somdprincess said:


> At 2:30 in the morning you were speaking to a child about this?
> 
> Sorry but I am callinig you a liar. Your posts is nothing more than a ongoing rambling mess of rants. If you had any education at all it would show in your writing.
> 
> This is total BS.


----------



## jessie_101

University of North Carolina - Chapel Hill.  Where did you get your degree ? 



MMDad said:


> What college gave you a degree without teaching you how to write? You might want to ask for a refund. They did a pretty poor job of educating you.
> 
> Paragraphs are your friend. Use them.


----------



## somdprincess

jessie_101 said:


> Where in my post did I say I was talking to a child at 2:30 am?  I would be more than happy to provide links to support my views.   I wish that I was making this stuff up.  Children shouldn't have to feel that they have to chose to be black or white.  Thats why I don't agree with interracial dating.  No matter how well your intentions are, there will always be people out there who make children feel like crap because they can't be both black or white.  They are made to feel they have to choose one race over the other.  Just like children from divorced families.  The child acts like a different child when they are with the mother versus the father.  Look... this is my opinion If you don't agree with it fine.  Just because you don't agree doesn't make me a liar or make what I am trying to say bs.  Seriously... because I didn't type a certain way means that I'm uneducated... Whatever.



There are more mixed couples out with children that do not experince these problems. Years down the road it will no longer be an issue of black and white.


Where is your office located? How long have you been in practice? Is this your specialty?


----------



## jessie_101

I work in outside DC right now.  I graduated in from UNC in Chapel Hill with Honors.  My bachelors degree was child psychology minoring in social work.  I worked for Wake County dept of social services.  While working for social services, I went back to unc for my masters.  I took my current job in DC to be closer to my family.  I've worked as a child psychologist at this location for close to three years.


----------



## jessie_101

In an ideal world all interracial couples would not have this problem.  But sadly thats not the case. The more people ignore the fact that there is a problem, the worse the problem will become.   Again this is my opinion... Whether you agree or not It's your choice.  




somdprincess said:


> There are more mixed couples out with children that do not experince these problems. Years down the road it will no longer be an issue of black and white.
> 
> 
> Where is your office located? How long have you been in practice? Is this your specialty?


----------



## carolinagirl

jessie_101 said:


> I work in outside DC right now.  I graduated in from UNC in Chapel Hill with Honors.  My bachelors degree was child psychology minoring in social work.  I worked for Wake County dept of social services.  While working for social services, I went back to unc for my masters.  I took my current job in DC to be closer to my family.  I've worked as a child psychologist at this location for close to three years.



I smell   First, UNC-CH is one of if not the most liberal schools in NC as well as Wake County.  If you left either of these places with the impression you have stated in your posts, you are way out of touch.  

Sure some kids may be messed up because of their families.  It's called dysfunction, but to chalk it up to child being mixed is BS.  I speak from experience.  It is all about the parents and extended family and if you have a grandmother filling your child's head full of crap like "you act like a cracka" then you nip that crap in the bud.  All children get picked on for some reason throughout their lives.  I don't care if you are lily white or midnight black, someone is going to find something to pick on you about!  It is a fact of life.  If another child senses that you're insecure about your racial makeup, then that will be the button they push with you.  If you have freckles, it will be that and if you have glasses that will be your button.  When parents get more defensive when their child comes home and says so and so called me black or so and so says I act white, then it is the parents causing the issues.  If you treat these words the same as you would someone calling your kids fat, then you don't play into that notion, that it is somehow wrong to be mixed.

I have three interracial children and I have lived in SOMD and Wake Co., NC.  My oldest is 15 years old and while she has had some kids say she is too light or too black, she has had more kids that have told her how beautiful she is, how nice her hair is, how great of a person she is.  None of my children have had identity issues and in fact they love the fact that they are mixed.  As they say, they have the best of both worlds.  When questions arise we discuss them head on like any family would.  Just as if you were a blended family with step parents and you would get questions surrounding that.

Finally, not all interracial children come from white mommas supporting black daddys with 5 other baby mommas.  It it is a fact that some do, just like some white kids come from similar situations.  He!!, just reads this forums for some non-interracial baby mamma drama.


----------



## jessie_101

Wow... I'm glad your familiar with wake county. So does that make you an expert on North Carolina in general?  In fact I was just down there last week. You can smell the bull#### all you want. It doesn't change the facts.  You are correct. In the south interracial relationships are more accepted than in the north.  I worked for social services, while in social services in wake county I did not do counseling. Have you ever worked with the youth in Durham?   Just curious?    Have you ever had to be escorted by police to remove a child from it's home?    Probably not.  Going into a house escorted by police is not fun believe me.  Perhaps you are the one who is out of touch.   I did not say every family is messed up.  If I did please show me where I said it.  The point that I have been trying to make is that there is an issue.  This issue is not going away.  This has mostly been a black and white issue.  Not all families are educated enough to help their children with this issue.  That is where I come in.  Yes children get picked on. Thats a fact of life.  There are parents who are out there who don't care that their children are being picked on because they are bi-racial.  I'm glad that your children are glad that they are bi-racial.  Obviously you make the effort to help you children understand both of their heritages.  I'm glad that you do that.  The point that I am trying to make that you obviously are not getting.   

Not all children have parents like you!!!  

 Why is that so hard to understand. You are acting like this is a personal attack on you.  It isn't.  There are children out there who have cultural identity issues.  Its a fact. Whether you chose to accept that or not.  Thats your problem.  Not mine.


----------



## carolinagirl

jessie_101 said:


> Wow... I'm glad your familiar with wake county. So does that make you an expert on North Carolina in general?  In fact I was just down there last week. You can smell the bull#### all you want. It doesn't change the facts.  You are correct. In the south interracial relationships are more accepted than in the north.  I worked for social services, while in social services in wake county I did not do counseling. Have you ever worked with the youth in Durham?   Just curious?    Have you ever had to be escorted by police to remove a child from it's home?    Probably not.  Going into a house escorted by police is not fun believe me.  Perhaps you are the one who is out of touch.   I did not say every family is messed up.  If I did please show me where I said it.  The point that I have been trying to make is that there is an issue.  This issue is not going away.  This has mostly been a black and white issue.  Not all families are educated enough to help their children with this issue.  That is where I come in.  Yes children get picked on. Thats a fact of life.  There are parents who are out there who don't care that their children are being picked on because they are bi-racial.  I'm glad that your children are glad that they are bi-racial.  Obviously you make the effort to help you children understand both of their heritages.  I'm glad that you do that.  The point that I am trying to make that you obviously are not getting.
> 
> Not all children have parents like you!!!
> 
> Why is that so hard to understand. You are acting like this is a personal attack on you.  It isn't.  There are children out there who have cultural identity issues.  Its a fact. Whether you chose to accept that or not.  Thats your problem.  Not mine.



My point exactly.  It is not about race, it is about parenting.  Just like kids with parents that aren't together mentally, or are alcoholics are highly likely  to get picked on as well.  And there are lots of parents that don't care for whatever reason that their kids get picked on.  But your first post seemed clear, that you felt alot of the problem with interracial children, was just that - race.  That is in fact not the case and as a person educated in psychology, you should know it is much deeper than that.  If you don't you need to go back to school.

Yes, I am very familiar with Wake County and NC in general.  I have been in the legal field in some form or fashion for almost 20 years, so your comments about Durham and having to be police escorted to pick up children does not stun me.  In fact, it is normal procedure and always has been for police to escort social workers to pick up children.  You also should have know that before you took the job.  Futhermore, if it bothers you so much, find another field of work.  I have never had a problem with the work I do, because I believe that I am making a difference.  I can eat lunch with judges and the Governor and then stand on Canal Street looking for juveniles and feel fine in either place.

Bottom line is, if a kid has f-ed up parents, they may very well be f-ed up themselves and it has nothing to do with color.

Let me make it clear that I did not take your statements as a personal attack.  My point was to educate you from a first hand point of view.  If you can't accept the facts from real life experience, then you my dear have the problem, not me.  And I will say you have no business trying to help others, if you take offense to someone disagreeing with your point of view.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

carolinagirl said:


> My point exactly.  It is not about race, it is about parenting.  Just like kids with parents that aren't together mentally, or are alcoholics are highly likely  to get picked on as well.  And there are lots of parents that don't care for whatever reason that their kids get picked on.  But your first post seemed clear, that you felt alot of the problem with interracial children, was just that - race.  That is in fact not the case and as a person educated in psychology, you should know it is much deeper than that.  If you don't you need to go back to school.
> 
> Yes, I am very familiar with Wake County and NC in general.  I have been in the legal field in some form or fashion for almost 20 years, so your comments about Durham and having to be police escorted to pick up children does not stun me.  In fact, it is normal procedure and always has been for police to escort social workers to pick up children.  You also should have know that before you took the job.  Futhermore, if it bothers you so much, find another field of work.  I have never had a problem with the work I do, because I believe that I am making a difference.  I can eat lunch with judges and the Governor and then stand on Canal Street looking for juveniles and feel fine in either place.
> 
> Bottom line is, if a kid has f-ed up parents, they may very well be f-ed up themselves and it has nothing to do with color.
> 
> Let me make it clear that I did not take your statements as a personal attack.  My point was to educate you from a first hand point of view.  If you can't accept the facts from real life experience, then you my dear have the problem, not me.  And I will say you have no business trying to help others, if you take offense to someone disagreeing with your point of view.



Now this is what I would expect from someone who knew what they were talking about and has either the education or experince to back it up.

Good post!


----------



## jessie_101

Here are some links that are interesting.


Biracial children's identity problem

CNN.com - Mixed-race students report more troubles - Nov. 1, 2003

Bottom line is this.  You have your opinion and I have mine.  Since you feel that I am uneducated because I disagree so be it.   Thats on you.  Keep in mind that cultural identity is a problem that is on it's way to being a large scale problem.  Until people stop being ignorant and stop denying that this is a problem it will continue.


----------



## somdprincess

jessie_101 said:


> Here are some links that are interesting.
> 
> 
> Biracial children's identity problem
> 
> CNN.com - Mixed-race students report more troubles - Nov. 1, 2003
> 
> Bottom line is this.  You have your opinion and I have mine.  Since you feel that I am uneducated because I disagree so be it.   Thats on you.  Keep in mind that cultural identity is a problem that is on it's way to being a large scale problem.  Until people stop being ignorant and stop denying that this is a problem it will continue.



Anybody can google. Your posts are lacking. Period.


----------



## CRoyal

jessie_101 said:


> I work in outside DC right now.  I graduated in from UNC in Chapel Hill with Honors.  My bachelors degree was child psychology minoring in social work.  I worked for Wake County dept of social services.  While working for social services, I went back to unc for my masters.  I took my current job in DC to be closer to my family.  I've worked as a child psychologist at this location for close to three years.



 Why do people feel the need to 'flex' their degrees? Unnecessary. Some VERY smart people have nothing but a high school diploma and some pretty stupid people drank their way through grad and undergrad. 

None the less, I can certainly see your point on the child having some difficulty culturally, but usually the child is brought up to lean towards one race or the other, depending on the parents. 

I don't feel that the issue merits an interracial couple to NOT have children;, they will need to do their job to prepare them for the woes and racism of society, just like any other parent, no matter the race of the child.


----------



## Pete

somdprincess said:


> Anybody can google. Your posts are lacking. Period.



I am not getting it.  Her posts are "opinion" pieces backed up with a smattering of factual observation and logic.  Why are her posts "lacking"?  Your posts could be considered lacking as well.  Yours are based solely on your situation alone and emotion. :shrug:

Not saying either is right or wrong but simply because she disagrees and may need to use a few more paragraphs does not make her a fake/fraud or a goober.


----------



## FerretRescue

CRoyal said:


> Why do people feel the need to 'flex' their degrees? Unnecessary. Some VERY smart people have nothing but a high school diploma and some pretty stupid people drank their way through grad and undergrad.
> 
> None the less, I can certainly see your point on the child having some difficulty culturally, but usually the child is brought up to lean towards one race or the other, depending on the parents.
> 
> I don't feel that the issue merits an interracial couple to NOT have children;, they will need to do their job to prepare them for the woes and racism of society, just like any other parent, no matter the race of the child.



Long topic thread. Not jumping in but I agree. The only way society is ever going to change is to have people change.

the more people engage in interracial relationships the more it will become the norm.

Kids have it hard for many reasons. They learn to get by.


----------



## jessie_101

You're entititled to your opinion. 



somdprincess said:


> Anybody can google. Your posts are lacking. Period.


----------



## jessie_101

How does one flex their degrees?  I was asked a question about my education and I answered it. I'm proud of my degree I worked hard for it. My degree wasn't handed to me like some students.  I love my job and I love working with kids. Thats why I went back and got my masters and Phd in child psychology.  I admit being an alumni of UNC has opened doors to opportunities others may not have.  I worked very hard and have earned everything I have in my life.   I work with kids who have this issue on a daily basis.  For anyone to say "I don't deal with reality"  is ignorant. There are children who have KILLED themselves over this.  Yet I am the uneducated one.  I hope this never happens but I'll tell you what Carolina Girl... next time a child commits suicide over this I'll send you a pm, you can come to my office and tell the childs parents they aren't dealing with reality.. I'll help you up off the floor after they knock you out.   I'm done talking about this.  Have a nice day .



CRoyal said:


> Why do people feel the need to 'flex' their degrees? Unnecessary. Some VERY smart people have nothing but a high school diploma and some pretty stupid people drank their way through grad and undergrad.
> 
> None the less, I can certainly see your point on the child having some difficulty culturally, but usually the child is brought up to lean towards one race or the other, depending on the parents.
> 
> I don't feel that the issue merits an interracial couple to NOT have children;, they will need to do their job to prepare them for the woes and racism of society, just like any other parent, no matter the race of the child.


----------



## FerretRescue

jessie_101 said:


> How does one flex their degrees?  I was asked a question about my education and I answered it. I'm proud of my degree I worked hard for it. My degree wasn't handed to me like some students.  I love my job and I love working with kids. Thats why I went back and got my masters and Phd in child psychology.  I admit being an alumni of UNC has opened doors to opportunities others may not have.  I worked very hard and have earned everything I have in my life.   I work with kids who have this issue on a daily basis.  For anyone to say "I don't deal with reality"  is ignorant. There are children who have KILLED themselves over this.  Yet I am the uneducated one.  I hope this never happens but I'll tell you what Carolina Girl... next time a child commits suicide over this I'll send you a pm, you can come to my office and tell the childs parents they they aren't dealing with reality.. I'll help you up off the floor after they knock you out.   I'm done talking about this.  Have a nice day .




sorry not buying it. You are just not Doctor material.


----------



## Chuck Norris

jessie_101 said:


> How does one flex their degrees?  I was asked a question about my education and I answered it. I'm proud of my degree I worked hard for it. My degree wasn't handed to me like some students.  I love my job and I love working with kids. Thats why I went back and got my masters and Phd in child psychology.  I admit being an alumni of UNC has opened doors to opportunities others may not have.  I worked very hard and have earned everything I have in my life.   I work with kids who have this issue on a daily basis.  For anyone to say "I don't deal with reality"  is ignorant. There are children who have KILLED themselves over this.  Yet I am the uneducated one.  I hope this never happens but I'll tell you what Carolina Girl... next time a child commits suicide over this I'll send you a pm, you can come to my office and tell the childs parents they aren't dealing with reality.. I'll help you up off the floor after they knock you out.   I'm done talking about this.  Have a nice day .



The only knock out may be the one Chuck Norris delivers to you after a swift roundhouse kick to the chin.  Nobody in this thread seems to buy into what your selling. Chuck Norris has 3 degrees - Pain, Suffering and the "Chuck Norris School of Cooking".

Chuck Norris will also beat down those doors opened by UNC with the fists hidden under his beard, take the basketball signed by Michael Jordan and bounce it off your PhD-having (or not having) noggin and make it in the basket - nothing but net.


----------



## FerretRescue

Chuck Norris said:


> The only knock out may be the one Chuck Norris delivers to you after a swift roundhouse kick to the chin.  Nobody in this thread seems to buy into what your selling. Chuck Norris has 3 degrees - Pain, Suffering and the "Chuck Norris School of Cooking".


----------



## (((echo)))

i'd go for some chocolate, just as long as its light chocolate and not that "blurple" stuff


----------



## Lexib_

You guys are evil. Cut her some slack..... We all are entitled to our opinions... 



(((echo))) said:


> i'd go for some chocolate, just as long as its light chocolate and not that "blurple" stuff


----------



## CRoyal

jessie_101 said:


> How does one flex their degrees?  I was asked a question about my education and I answered it. I'm proud of my degree I worked hard for it. My degree wasn't handed to me like some students.  I love my job and I love working with kids. Thats why I went back and got my masters and Phd in child psychology.  I admit being an alumni of UNC has opened doors to opportunities others may not have.  I worked very hard and have earned everything I have in my life.   I work with kids who have this issue on a daily basis.  For anyone to say "I don't deal with reality"  is ignorant. There are children who have KILLED themselves over this.  Yet I am the uneducated one.  I hope this never happens but I'll tell you what Carolina Girl... next time a child commits suicide over this I'll send you a pm, you can come to my office and tell the childs parents they aren't dealing with reality.. I'll help you up off the floor after they knock you out.   I'm done talking about this.  Have a nice day .



You should know a good proctologist with your connections...

to get that big stick removed. 


I respected your opinion, just not the flaunting, don't get your panties in a bunch woman. So effin preachy.


----------



## Lexib_

CRoyal said:


> You should know a good proctologist with your connections...
> 
> to get that big stick removed.
> 
> 
> I respected your opinion, just not the flaunting, don't get your panties in a bunch woman. So effin preachy.


----------



## LusbyMom

Wow.. someone had balls to say this but not enough balls to sign it: 

 Black man White girl 11-24-2007 06:18 PM Until you have grand babies that don't resemble anyone of you or your husbands family....Opps there's a monkey in the tree


----------



## FerretRescue

LusbyMom said:


> Wow.. someone had balls to say this but not enough balls to sign it:
> 
> Black man White girl 11-24-2007 06:18 PM Until you have grand babies that don't resemble anyone of you or your husbands family....Opps there's a monkey in the tree



Screw that I will love my grandbabies no matter what.


----------



## Dougstermd

AK-74me said:


> That sounded a little gay!





can you be just a little gay


----------



## vegmom

vegmom said:


> The Middle East is not hommogenous ...at least according to the president of Iran anyway....
> 
> It's the _Not Without My Daughter _effect.  I once swore I'd never even consider dating a guy from THAT country.
> 
> Iranians are actually pretty cool. My sweetie finally returned from Tehran  and if anyone believes old flames never die it's a Zoroastrian .
> 
> So are most Turks although I'd never want to be in a car when they were driving.
> 
> The one country I would never ever ever let my daughter date someone from is the KSA. And quite frankly, any Saudi guy who would approach a girl with a big Persian step-baba hanging about needs his butt kicked.




Black man White girl 11-23-2007 10:57 AM you are incorrect. Your post is based off what? Source please. .

Uh, which part was incorrect? That the Middle East has different cultures? That Persians are nice people? That Turks are nice but horrible drivers? Or that I'd never let my daughter near a Saudi? 

My source? Behbakhsheed agha/khanoom... I have several friends and aquaintences from those very countries.  And most of them (including a pre-79 Iranian diplomat) have told me they would not turn their back on a Saudi.


----------



## FerretRescue

vegmom said:


> Black man White girl 11-23-2007 10:57 AM you are incorrect. Your post is based off what? Source please. .
> 
> Uh, which part was incorrect? That the Middle East has different cultures? That Persians are nice people? That Turks are nice but horrible drivers? Or that I'd never let my daughter near a Saudi?
> 
> My source? Behbakhsheed agha/khanoom... I have several friends and aquaintences from those very countries.  And most of them (including a pre-79 Iranian diplomat) have told me they would not turn their back on a Saudi.



dont let unsigned karma get to you.


----------



## Coventry17

I LOVE me the chocolate.......


----------



## Toxick

Coventry17 said:


> I LOVE me the chocolate.......




I heard about a beach in Kenya you might like.


----------



## vegmom

FerretRescue said:


> dont let unsigned karma get to you.



Well, they asked for a response.   

I should have typed the whole thing in Farsi, but I doubt the _keer kosh_ understands it.


----------



## FerretRescue

vegmom said:


> Well, they asked for a response.
> 
> I should have typed the whole thing in Farsi, but I doubt the _keer kosh_ understands it.





I get a kick out of the karma, I like to call them out to see if they have the nerve to speak out. So far nothing. Oh well.

Your post was really good, I would not worry about anything anyone has to say in here.


----------



## Poohhunny1605

*I voted....*

Yes, but not in my family..

I decided on that vote because my family is going through this situation now.  I have a family member that is pregnant by a black man, who I must say is the nicest, sweetest guy and treats her so good, but the grandparents will not accept it.  

I misunderstood the poll when I voted, but I will keep my vote as stands..My family accepted me when I dated a man from Iran(was engaged and relationship went bad) and they supported me when I dated a man from Spain(he couldn't speak English all that well), but when my other family member wanted to bring her African American boyfriend to our family functions, my grandparents flat out said NO! 

I personally think that its all who you love and what you see on the inside of the person..but I know that I would only be accepted in my family if I didn't have a black boyfriend...

If my son were to come home with a woman that is not my race, I wouldn't treat him or her any differently, but I know his grandparents and great grandparents would not accept it.  He will have to make is own decision for his actions..JMO


----------



## Wickedwrench

jazz lady said:


> You're in love with that _person............._


 
OMG! You still believe in fairy tales!


j/k, neighbor


----------



## nitwhit3286

Coventry17 said:


> I LOVE me the chocolate.......





indeed, besides Denzel I wouldn't mind having some of Djimon Hounsou either.....


----------



## Geek

Radiant1 said:


> Gas comes free after dinner, just ask Geek.








My gas is not free


----------



## Ol-man

I guess I can say to each his/her own, I don't agree with it as the question was asked, black man/ white woman, I will say light skinned people of different races with a white woman is more tolerable to the general populus than a very dark skinned black man with a white woman, I will say I have seen some damn nice (mostly blonde) chicks hangin' on the brothas', I'm just jealous thats all! back in the day around here you were raised to be prejudiced and as you got older you had to draw you own conclusions.


----------



## Woodyspda

Ol-man said:


> back in the day around here you were raised to be prejudiced and as you got older you had to draw you own conclusions.



As far as I can personally tell, nothing has changed. The poll seems to back up my opinion.


----------



## nitwhit3286

Ol-man said:


> I guess I can say to each his/her own, I don't agree with it as the question was asked, black man/ white woman, I will say light skinned people of different races with a white woman is more tolerable to the general populus than a very dark skinned black man with a white woman, I will say I have seen some damn nice (mostly blonde) chicks hangin' on the brothas', I'm just jealous thats all! back in the day around here you were raised to be prejudiced and as you got older you had to draw you own conclusions.



its crazy down here in va beach....some black dudes have the fat white chicks, and other black dudes have very attractive beach bunnies on their arms.  sometimes the guy is good looking, other times not.  I always have to take two glances sometimes when a really cute girl has this ugly butt dude holding her hand. I don't get that, but hell people probably have said the same about me.


----------



## nitwhit3286

Woodyspda said:


> As far as I can personally tell, nothing has changed. The poll seems to back up my opinion.



well thats not very fair right there.  This poll reaches out to the mostly conservative group of southern maryland we are talking about.  I dunno...........maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Woodyspda

nitwhit3286 said:


> well thats not very fair right there.  This poll reaches out to the mostly conservative group of southern maryland we are talking about.  I dunno...........maybe I'm wrong.



You call it conservative, Webster's calls it "racist doctrine" :racist doctrine also, typically, seeks to maintain the supposed purity of a race or the races


----------



## Woodyspda

There is a difference compared to Prejudice. I prejudge everyone I meet based on my first instincts. That is a natural function.


----------



## FerretRescue

bump


----------



## fedex

nitwhit3286 said:


> its crazy down here in va beach....some black dudes have the fat white chicks, and other black dudes have very attractive beach bunnies on their arms.  sometimes the guy is good looking, other times not.  I always have to take two glances sometimes when a really cute girl has this ugly butt dude holding her hand. I don't get that, but hell people probably have said the same about me.




You should know its not always on the outside that counts. Right ?


----------



## nitwhit3286

fedex said:


> You should know its not always on the outside that counts. Right ?



its got to be.  Definitely.


----------



## mommarock

mAlice said:


> As long as he's an upstanding citizen, gainfully employed, not a mooch, and treats her with respect and appreciation, I don't care if he's purple.



Ditto!


----------



## High EGT

For me ones culture of choice trumps all other considerations. For example if a young black man came to my door to take my white daughter on a date dressed in a manner that can best be described a "neutral" them I would say to him "have her back at 11 pm sharp". But if the same man came to my door dressed as a "Gangsta" well then we have a problem.


----------



## thenewgirl

63% voted no?! Is this a joke? That is one of the most ignorant things that I have ever heard. 63%? I am stunned, really.


----------



## Toxick

thenewgirl said:


> 63% voted no?! Is this a joke? That is one of the most ignorant things that I have ever heard. 63%? I am stunned, really.





Well 66% voted yes, and 16% voted with a qualified yes.

That's, like, 82% yes to only 63% no. 








145%


----------



## nitwhit3286

thenewgirl said:


> 63% voted no?! Is this a joke? That is one of the most ignorant things that I have ever heard. 63%? I am stunned, really.



its not an honest poll. People get on here with their mpd's and vote multiple times.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

thenewgirl said:


> 63% voted no?! Is this a joke? That is one of the most ignorant things that I have ever heard. 63%? I am stunned, really.





Toxick said:


> Well 66% voted yes, and 16% voted with a qualified yes.
> 
> That's, like, 82% yes to only 63% no.  145%


That's 64 people, not %.  The % is to the right of the folks who voted.


----------



## Hules

Black guys are attractive when they don't act or dress "gangsta" (i.e. wear clothes that fit their bodies and speak proper english).  Gangsta isn't attractive at all.


----------



## nitwhit3286

Hules said:


> Black guys are attractive when they don't act or dress "gangsta" (i.e. wear clothes that fit their bodies and speak proper english).  Gangsta isn't attractive at all.



Amen to that. I agree 110% !


----------



## Toxick

Does this poll have to be about black men and white girls....



or does it also include hot asian chicks.





They'll do what you want.
You better believe it, buddy boy! *They* will do what *you* want.
Cause they know what you want...
Oh - no.. don't be afraid... me big american man.


----------



## somdprincess

thenewgirl said:


> 63% voted no?! Is this a joke? That is one of the most ignorant things that I have ever heard. 63%? I am stunned, really.



People are going to be interested in who they like because of who they are. Noone should be in here telling others what is right or wrong. People do not have to think like you. Right or wrong it is up to them


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Bronwyn said:


> My brother married a Japanese girl. We weren't sure how our family (g-parents) were going to react since they are older, but they all were fine with it (to our faces).


-----------------------------------------------
My Mom is full-blooded Japanese (from California) and my Dad is a Scott-Iris-English caucasian. My Brother and I are, naturally, 1/2 and 1/2. My Brother and I are both olive complected but I am a tad darker and I have dark brown eyes and black hair. My Brother more closely resembles my Dad; Lighter skin tone, light brown hair and lighter shade of brown eyes.

Then there is my oldest Nephew. He looks more like [me] than he does my Brother. Everyone who sees his picture asks if he is [my] son. My younger Nephew; who is just over a year old; when he was born; had dark hair which has turned to a light brown like my Brother's. [He] is almost the spitting image of my Brother although many say he looks alot like his older sister or his Mother. Makes no difference, we're all pretty good lookin'.

Back to the point of this thread.....
My parents were married in 1966. My paternal Grandfather; rest his soul; liked [everybody]. He didn't have a problem with the fact that Mom is not white/caucasian; however you wish to say it. My Grand[mother] on the other hand, didn't come right out and [say] it, but the writing was on the wall. Mom wasn't the one Grandma would have chosen for her son. [To this day] there is still a bit of underlying resentment or disdain on Grandma's part.

Poor Dad is in the middle; his wife on one side and his Mother on the other, which is amplified by the fact that Grandma; who is 86 and has developed Alzheimer's; now lives with them. I could go on and on but I may have already said too much.

I'm sorry. Again, back to the point of the thread.....
My Brother and I are not prejudiced against [anybody]. We don't judge people based on their skin tone. I mean, both he and I are of mixed race so we have no room to cast dispersions upon anybody else. Besides that, Mom and Dad would go up one side of us and down the other if they even heard a rumor that we harassed someone else because of what their race(s) is/are.


----------



## PaxPrincess

I have never, nor will I ever, date someone who is not White.


----------



## Wenchy

PaxPrincess said:


> I have never, nor will I ever, date someone who is not White.



It's good to know what you will or will not do.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

PaxPrincess said:


> I have never, nor will I ever, date someone who is not White.



A few adjectives come to mind; Racist, Bigot, Nazi.....
C'mon, are you [THAT] afraid of anyone who doesn't share [your] skin tone?


----------



## Magnum

PaxPrincess said:


> I have never, nor will I ever, date someone who is not White.


----------



## thenewgirl

PaxPrincess said:


> I have never, nor will I ever, date someone who is not White.




I'm sure that everyone is really shocked to hear this given all of the warm and open minded comments that you usually post.


----------



## camily

Hules said:


> Black guys are attractive when they don't act or dress "gangsta" (i.e. wear clothes that fit their bodies and speak proper english).  Gangsta isn't attractive at all.



Some people like gangsta.


----------



## Magnum

It would never fly in my family. I think I had a cousin or Aunt marry a black guy or have a half black cousin.... needless to say I have never met this person as they were shunned from the family.


----------



## camily

Magnum said:


> It would never fly in my family. I think I had a cousin or Aunt marry a black guy or have a half black cousin.... needless to say I have never met this person as they were shunned from the family.



Good lord.


----------



## nitwhit3286

Magnum said:


> It would never fly in my family. I think I had a cousin or Aunt marry a black guy or have a half black cousin.... needless to say I have never met this person as they were shunned from the family.



thats incredibly sad. I feel sorry for your cousin or aunt.


----------



## smoothmarine187

nitwhit3286 said:


> thats incredibly sad. I feel sorry for your cousin or aunt.



Now your just being dumb


----------



## Magnum

nitwhit3286 said:


> thats incredibly sad. I feel sorry for your cousin or aunt.



Well it was way before my time but I am sure they knew what they were getting into before they did it :shrug:


----------



## dobeday1

I was raised to believe that people of all colors can be a bad influence or a good influence. Good together, or bad together. As far as dating or marrying someone outside of your own race, it should depend on the two people involved. True love does not see the color of ones skin. It sees the heart. And whether a person is black or white, or Chinese, or Indian, or whatever race they are, if they are alive, then they have a heart that beats, and their blood is red. 

There are too many racists in this world. Too many people who hate one another. Life is too short to judge each other by the color of our skin, or if we are Christian, or baptist, or catholic. 

I'm white, and I chose to marry a man who is white. But if I fell in love with a black man, or a man with a different color skin than mine, I would not let people influence my decision to follow my heart. I will say that sometimes when there are children that come from an inter racial relationship, they sometimes have a hard time finding out who they are. But if they are taught from the beginning that the color of our skin does not make us any better or any less of a person who deserves respect from others, then they should be just fine.

Our grand daughter is a child from an inter racial marriage. My daughter is white, and her husband is black. We could not ask for a better son in law. This man is a Godly man who takes care of his family. He works hard, and treats our daughter with the up most respect. He helps not only raise their daughter, but also my daughters son, who is white and from her first marriage. Our families all get along very well. It's all about love & respect. Not color!


----------



## Nupe2

*I don't care...*

who my sons marry....as long as they're not Irish!


----------



## vraiblonde

Nupe2 said:


> who my sons marry....as long as they're not Irish!


----------



## Nite Owl

I think it's great myself... Of course I have a long distance realationship with a  beautiful Black Woman.. Aren't I lucky?


----------



## vraiblonde

Nite Owl said:


> Aren't I lucky?]



Better than you deserve.


----------



## Nite Owl

Nupe2 said:


> who my sons marry....as long as they're not Irish!


Shhheeessssh, And just what's wrong with us Irish lads eh?


----------



## Nite Owl

vraiblonde said:


> Better than you deserve.


Heavy drinking again I see...


----------

